# Exo Terra Screen



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get a screen top replacement for my Exo Terra 36X18X18 terrarium? The one I have is all rusted.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Honestly, i wouldn't bother and I'd just install a large pane of glass on top instead.

However, you can use noseeum or regular window mesh depending on what you're going for. The noseeum will be ff proof if you're trying to leave a vent slit open afterwards.

Have you ever replaced a window screen before? It's the same process with the screen on top of the Exo.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63781-screen-vent-construction-how.html


----------



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

I wanted to use the tank for chameleons so I thought I'd put the screen top back on.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

every1lovesjojo said:


> I wanted to use the tank for chameleons so I thought I'd put the screen top back on.


If the plastic frame is intact you can just remove the screen material and replace it with new screen from your local home improvement store.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I know rust is mostly OK for frogs, is it bad for lizards?


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

every1lovesjojo said:


> I wanted to use the tank for chameleons so I thought I'd put the screen top back on.


unless you are planning on putting pygmy chameleons in there....chameleons do not like glass cages. they need all screen cages.

check out Chameleon Forums for more info


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I've got one I'm not using that you're more than welcome to.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

EvilLost said:


> unless you are planning on putting pygmy chameleons in there....chameleons do not like glass cages. they need all screen cages.
> 
> check out Chameleon Forums for more info


I was thinking the same thing, but didn't know enough about Chameleons to say anything definitively (for fear of my foot finding its way into my mouth)


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

EvilLost said:


> unless you are planning on putting pygmy chameleons in there....chameleons do not like glass cages. they need all screen cages.
> 
> check out Chameleon Forums for more info


At least one well known breeder disagrees with that old rule.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

You can try calling exo terra customer service.

Customer service
U.S.A.: 1.800.724.2436

Or you can go through their customer service data base

Exo Terra : Contact


----------



## david.white (Oct 21, 2011)

JoshK said:


> I'm pretty sure I've got one I'm not using that you're more than welcome to.


do you still have this, and still not using? I bought one from someone who melted part of the plastic figuring that exo terra had to sell replacement tops to realize i was wrong...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

They dont have to be in all screen viv/terrium. You should go to a glass store and have them cut you a piece of temperd glass. You need to have there enclosure humid, if you dont want to do that they may need a mister to keep the humidity up.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Tony said:


> If the plastic frame is intact you can just remove the screen material and replace it with new screen from your local home improvement store.


I would do this but get screen that wont rust.
like some aluminum screen


----------

